
Show HN: PCSS = syntactic sweetener for CSS - dinolib2
https://github.com/harmankang/pcss
======
johnstonnorth
Perhaps you could explain what the advantages are of writing CSS using PCSS. I
couldn't quite tell from the README how it might improve the workflow -
curious to hear more...

